
How Emoji Can Improve Your Code–Seriously - tjvantoll
https://www.tjvantoll.com/2016/06/10/emoji-and-coding/
======
alexc05
OK ... I'm kinda sold on the added value of Emoji in comments. Wasn't aware
that VSCODE had the ability to insert them.

